# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  عدم نصب Nodemon

## dibdab

سلام دوستان 
موقع نصب nodemon  اینن دو خطا رو میده 

npm WARN optional SKIPPING OPTIONAL DEPENDENCY: fsevents@1.2.4 (node_modules\nodemon\node_modules\fsevents):
npm WARN notsup SKIPPING OPTIONAL DEPENDENCY: Unsupported platform for fsevents@1.2.4: wanted {"os":"darwin","arch":"any"} (current: {"os":"win32","arch":"ia32"})

و وقتی دستور اجرا رو می نویسم این خطا رو 
Cannot run program "nodemon" (in directory "C:\xampp\htdocs\test"): CreateProcess error=2, The system cannot find the file specified

----------


## dani999

مطمئن شو nodemon رو بصورت global نصب میکنی » 
npm install nodemon -g

----------

